
Google Trends – Harvey “siphoning gas” - SQL2219
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=now%207-d&q=siphoning%20gas
======
bribroder
If you switch from Worldwide to United States, you can see that most of it is
Texas

~~~
putsteadywere
Switch to Texas in particular and check out the map by metro area.

[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=now%207-d&geo=...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=now%207-d&geo=US-
TX&q=siphoning%20gas)

